# Votação acerca da inibição de criar votações

## RoadRunner

Fica durante uma semana. Caso o numero de votos seja pouco será considerado que se concorda com a inibição. Afinal de contas, quem cala consente.

----------

## PT_LAmb

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Caso o numero de votos seja pouco será considerado que se concorda com a inibição. Afinal de contas, quem cala consente.

 

Eu entendo que quem se cala, abstem-se...  :Confused: 

Se alguém concordar com a inibição deve votar em Não. Ou não é para isso que a votação cá está?  :Wink: 

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Não é assim que interpreto a votação. Foi colocada uma regra nova em vigor, pede-se ás pessoas que dêm a sua opinião, se não colocam é porque concordam com a regram ou simplesmente não as afecta de alguma forma.

Mas pronto, a ver pelos resultados ao fim de 4 dias de votação acho que não se irão colocar questões dessas.

----------

## PT_LAmb

Terminada a votação, alguém se voluntariza a tentar alguma coisa?  :Smile: 

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## pilla

Vou colocar uma mensagem no forum dos Moderadores.

----------

## humpback

Agora qualquer utilizador pode criar pools!

Fica tudo contente e teremos celebrações que iram durar semanas  :Smile:  .

Para quem ainda achava que os forums eram fachistas aqui fica a prova em contrário (democracy works).

----------

## PT_LAmb

Fico, naturalmente, também contente.  :Smile: 

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

